# arnold schwarzenegger with Laco Pilot on cover of new Men's fitness



## jaydubwz (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi,

This is my first post. Happened to see Arnold Schwarzenegger wearing a Laco pilot on the cover of the new men's fitness. 45 mm?

Thanks

Arnold Schwarzenegger covers Men's Fitness


----------



## kubelwagen (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I recall reading from somewhere that he can easily wear those big Panerai's -- there's one at 60mm IIRC. With his build, I won't be surprised if he was wearing a 55mm Laco. Cheers


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice spotting! I'll look for that particular issue on the magazine racks. It sure looks like a Laco 55 mm B-Uhr on his wrist; those lugs are unmistakable. I've seen images of him wearing an IWC Big Pilot in the past, so I'd love to hear the back story of how he ended up with a Laco.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

No doubt it's a 55mm and only Laco makes it in that size!!!


----------



## jaydubwz (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you for your kind welcome! After looking at the photo again, the watch is indeed a 55 mm which is quite different from the 45 mm. His arm is truly massive if he can make a 55 mm watch look normal sized. Now I wonder if it is a vintage B uhr or modern?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd be surprised if it was an original. He does really like oversized watches, so I can see how he ended up with a Laco, but I don't know that his horological interest reaches toward vintage timepieces. Here's another photo of him with what might also be a Laco - but it's hard to tell. If it is a Laco 55 mm then what's interesting about it is the strap. Dual rivets as you would expect, but not a Laco original style strap.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Pretty cool! Arnold can rock that 55mm, no problem!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

The colour of the lume material indicates it is a new Laco.


----------



## wisbang (Apr 13, 2008)

Arnie's sporting a Laco? There goes the neighborhood


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I wonder which watch he is wearing on the set of the latest movie he is in?


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Wis,

No man is an island entire of himself but a piece of the continent, a part of the main!



wisbang said:


> Arnie's sporting a Laco? There goes the neighborhood


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Renisin said:


> No man is an island entire of himself but a piece of the continent, a part of the main!


I would have used quotation marks for that, if only to make more people aware of that highly pertinent piece by John Donne.


----------



## marianchem (Dec 15, 2010)

It looks like my watch? https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-fl-23883-h-2810-captured-german-soldier-during-wwii-750120.html


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

marianchem said:


> It looks like my watch? https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-fl-23883-h-2810-captured-german-soldier-during-wwii-750120.html


Yes it does, but it isn't an original like the one your friend inherited. Laco is still in business making watches and have produced many new versions of the one you have. Arnie is wearing a new model.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

OK, yesterday I bought the latest CHRONOS magazine in Germany. There is a interview with Mr.Schwarzenegger and a picture of his collection. On the bottom-right corner of this Audemars Piguette dominated crowd face down is a Laco watch ("Laco by Lacher" engraved on the rotor). The watch is a limited to 500 pieces. No speculation that he has at least one watch from the brand.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

What a disappointing way, especially for a watch publication, to display someone's collection. Is there any mention in the article itself of the Laco?


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

Uwe W. said:


> What a disappointing way, especially for a watch publication, to display someone's collection. Is there any mention in the article itself of the Laco?


..... they are kind of displayed in a jumbled mess aren't they?...but i suspect that's how Arnie buys his 15000$ watches...by the fistfull.....'which AP royal oak will it be Mr Schwarzenegger??...we have 17 models'.........'All.' .....


----------



## papazulu (Mar 25, 2010)

sci said:


> OK, yesterday I bought the latest CHRONOS magazine in Germany. There is a interview with Mr.Schwarzenegger and a picture of his collection. On the bottom-right corner of this Audemars Piguette dominated crowd face down is a Laco watch ("Laco by Lacher" engraved on the rotor). The watch is a limited to 500 pieces. No speculation that he has at least one watch from the brand.


 Maybe he has a collection of them ;-)

maybe he´d also like to buy mine, I´ll let him make me an offer 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/laco-lacher-co-pforzheim-fl-23883-fliegeruhr-380182-post2843912.html


----------

